# Best codex written?



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

In your opinion, what was the best codex written?

Criteria include...
- Variety
- Multiple effective builds
- Fun to play
- Fluffy builds
- Effective under either the current or its intended ruleset edition.


Options are from 3rd/4th/5th edition.
While i was a big fan of 2nd ed, i feel they are too hard to compare to the current game. I like to think of it as a completely different game.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

5th ed wolves.

#1Lots of really nice model options. 
#2Several, extremely, effective builds. 
#3Fun as hell to play. 
#4TWC build anyone?
#5 Hells yes.


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

3rd ed chaos because it was a master piece. it had great artwork, they had legion specific rules. none of that space pirate bullshit, their were tons and tons of chaos upgrades that the new codex just threw out like they never existed. daemon princes were more cheesy then. and the codex just looked great, it looked like GW cared about the army and the quality of the book was just great, it looked like more than just a rule book and more like a army book, every page was an asventure, i still read through the book to this day, and notice things that i have missed, or put list together that i would love to run. the new codex has aspects like lash and taking 3 vindicators, but GW took so much from us that we have lost more than gained from the new codex. i would love to write the next Chaos Codex because it would be awesome. besides you cant say that GW doesnt let other people write codexes for their armies because look how cheesy the Blood Angels an Imperial Gaurd Codexes are. but anyways the chaos 3rd edition codex is something to take to the bathroom with you and spank the monkey to.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> 5th ed wolves.
> 
> #1Lots of really nice model options.
> #2Several, extremely, effective builds.
> ...


I second that


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Chaos Space Marines 3.5. The best codex GW every made. It had it all; tons of fluff, heaps of different army options, efficient builds, ridiculous amounts of customization,... You get the picture. *Nerdgasm*


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Would've said 5th ed. nids before the FAQ, but then all the bullshit reserves rulings fucked over one of my favorite builds so oh well.

I'd currently say 5th. ed. marines:

1. It's got tons of choices.
2. Bikers, fast n' slow, shrikewing (kinda), Dual raider, thunderbubble, Vulkan, etc.
3. 50 bikes is hell fun, as are 30 hammernators and 2+ cover scouts
4. Bikers? Vulkan?
5. anything in Number 2 is great in 5th ed. if you're running it right


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

orks cause there probably the most fun race to play


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

The 3.5ed Chaos Codex. With all the legion special rules and all the ways you could customize it made it pretty damn cool. I also really liked the fact that you could use daemons with that one too.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I haven't actually seen the old Chaos 'Dex, so I vote IG. Van have many different builds, fits in the fluff, Orders are a nice touch, only thing bad is no more doctrines :biggrin: Although it more than makes up for it with all the tanks.

Midnight


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Craftworld Eldar- i liked the Black Guardians, Pathfinders (they were an Alaitoc only unit back then), the Court of the Young King etc

Some of the units are included in the current Codex like the aforementioned Pathfinders, but also Wraithguard and Jetbikes as troops but some of the things that made the various Craftworlds unique are missing (most notably Black Guardians).


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

In fact 3rd Edition was probably the most customizable edition, I never saw 2 armies that were the same, then again I was pretty young...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Chaos 3rd/3.5 ed. Anyone who disagrees is an utter tard.

*awaits flaming*


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I voted for the old IG codex 'caus I'm still mourning the lose of Doctrines, voxes that actualy work like radios and Techpriests who can drive their own Chimera.

That being said the new ain't to bad, all the new tanks and artillery are good and squadroning lets you get more tanks but it's dangerous. I just wish Vets had stayed as Elites, or were 0-2 choice & you had to get a Platoon 1st for each if they had to be troops. But that's just me being tired of of all the Chim-Melta-Vet lists.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Why await the flaming? I didn't really think being late for something was that bad an insult. That's what tard means right, it's short for tardy?
Cause obviously it couldn't be short for retard because that would anger me with the stupidity and arrogance of a comment like that.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Cause obviously it couldn't be short for retard because that would anger me with the stupidity and arrogance of a comment like that.


This _is_ an opinion thread.

I will definitely have to be bias and say that the 3.5 Edition Chaos Codex was the best. I certainly do miss all the customizable rules and the great fluff that was in it. Though, the obligatory Horus Heresy short in the 4th Edition codex was a tad better.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Chaos 3rd/3.5 ed. Anyone who disagrees is an utter tard.
> 
> *awaits flaming*


See, this would imply you belive people actually give a shit about your opinion. 
:search:

Anywho.... Wait I already said what I wanted to say.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> This _is_ an opinion thread.
> 
> I will definitely have to be bias and say that the 3.5 Edition Chaos Codex was the best. I certainly do miss all the customizable rules and the great fluff that was in it. Though, the obligatory Horus Heresy short in the 4th Edition codex was a tad better.


This a thread about which Codex you think is the best in your opinion, not that you think anyone who doesn't agree with you is mentally deficient.

I know he's joking so what...blah blah blah cant be bothered blah


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

5tonsledge said:


> 3rd ed chaos because it was a master piece.





ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Chaos Space Marines 3.5. The best codex GW every made. It had it all; tons of fluff, heaps of different army options, efficient builds, ridiculous amounts of customization,... You get the picture. *Nerdgasm*





Muffinman said:


> The 3.5ed Chaos Codex. With all the legion special rules and all the ways you could customize it made it pretty damn cool. I also really liked the fact that you could use daemons with that one too.





Orochi said:


> Chaos 3rd/3.5 ed. Anyone who disagrees is an utter tard.





Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I will definitely have to be bias and say that the 3.5 Edition Chaos Codex was the best.



As everyone already stated, C:CSM 3.5 raise the bar to the highest standard, I quit my Eldar just because of the fluffy builds in 3.5. Then came the dread Split of Caemons and 4th Edition C:CSM. It suks.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Codex armoured battlegroup
because it lets me use Tanks as troops...........thats the only reason I need.

dunno why the previous chaos "iron warriors" codex was so popular, all it ever encouraged was 1 type of army painted in silver to be done by every tom dick and harry, thats more 2D than a flat piece of blank paper.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

:shok: Stella, I actually agree with you on that one tbh. And no offence but its nice to have something other than a pessimistic comment out of you! (Treading dangerous ground here)

Midnight


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I honestly think the best dex is the current eldar one, it was the revolutionary step turning codexes into army books, rather than the thin codexes of yester year. The art work is magnificant and the rules really good, even though the only added unit was an autarch, Ulthwe did lose out due to the loss of the seer council and black guardians but dire avenger were good and bikes were troops, so the generic eldar gained in other ways

I was also a big fan of the old tyranid dex, simply because i loved all the line drawings in the army list section and the variety you could get, I'm still slightly uncomfortably with nid weapons having set profiles but there you go.

The old chaos dex was good, but i think people have gotten carried away with how good it was simply because the current one is bad. It did take ages to write an army list and then it took more time to find out that its somehow not legal, It did give character to the different legions, but GW said the current one is really CSM renagades, rather than legion oriented, personally I think thats bad as I would love codex legions and sorcerers of tzeentch not blowing themselves up with perils of the warp and horrors being different from bloodletters, but until then. The good thing is it had the gods hating each other, which I prefer to the stupid pantheon idea GW tried to sell, honest tzeentch loves nurgle really, they hang around campfires singing songs, bah.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> :shok: Stella, I actually agree with you on that one tbh. And no offence but its nice to have something other than a pessimistic comment out of you! (Treading dangerous ground here)
> 
> Midnight


I don't know he's really knowledgable and enthusiatic about Battlefleet Gothic, I know when I eventually start up a force (and by God one day I will) it'll be him I ask for advice first on Heresy.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

The current Ork Codex is my choice, I never laughed so much as I did when first reading it's pages.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Mission accomplished, I win 

Actually, on a serious note, I really did like 2nd/3rd (I think) addition Eldar codex. Had a lot of good fluff and was fun too read. Loved the cover artwork aswell.

Back when Eldred was Commander Rape in a fancy costume as opposed to Captain Rape in a fancy costume.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> Back when Eldred was Commander Rape in a fancy costume as opposed to Captain Rape in a fancy costume.


he got promoted to captain from commander for rape?, wow, I have to question Ulthwes promotion policy.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

nah it was a a demotion, he was starting to crystalise in the wrong places


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Barnster said:


> nah it was a a demotion


if your going from commander to captain thats a promotion, captain to commander a demotion.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

He had more attacks back then. 3 hits at WS5 2+ wounding with no saves. Back in the day when Inv saves weren't given to just about everything worth more than 60 points.

And yes, I got them the wrong way round. I had Captain Scarlet stuck in my head.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i only picked 3rd edition space wolves over the current one because back then i could have had a rune priest in terminator armour with a jump pack on a bike and it would have been legal 

on a serious note, fenrisian wolves back then only took up one transport slot, now they take up two! have they been eating too many pies in the intervening years or what?!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> And yes, I got them the wrong way round. I had Captain Scarlet stuck in my head.


I see....most people had destiny angel in there head at that age, and with the CGI later on still her at there current age, but if you want scarlet who are we to judge.
:biggrin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Judge away


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> Codex armoured battlegroup
> because it lets me use Tanks as troops...........thats the only reason I need.


A codex WHAT!? Where can I get it? How can I play it? What do I need?
Please answer fast, because the quoted bit caused a minor man reaction.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I voted for the old nid codex. The fluff was fun to read and more believeable (invisible nids that are immune to pulse weapons-biggest piece of bulls*** I ever heard) it also allowed a wide variety of options that supported the nid fluff (without number for gaunts and move through cover supported the whole in your face ethos they stood for). There was a wide variety of builds (namely mid size beasties, heavy size beasties, shooty beasties, pure close combat beasties, horde beasties or a mixture of all). Finally it fully integrated the whole build your own hive fleet into the codex. Oh the upgrades that improved stats I found much better than the current dex with its special rules thing it has.

To counter chaos codex 3.5 being the best I have to say that most players I faced either used the cultist heavy alpha legion daemon bomb or the iron warrior shooty army of death. Secondly since I never played chaos I found it always confusing and I just had to trust that everything in their army was correct and that the chaos lord had his fair share of toys. To be honest it is one of the main things I like about the new chaos codex since it now no longers requires non players (and a few players) of chaos to have a mensa membership to understand and be able to use everything in there.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> Judge away


black was better in all ways :biggrin:


The Boz said:


> A codex WHAT!? Where can I get it? How can I play it? What do I need?
> Please answer fast, because the quoted bit caused a minor man reaction.


well technically an army list, but I keep calling them codex
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/i/IA1update28AUG.pdf


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> To counter chaos codex 3.5 being the best I have to say that most players I faced either used the cultist heavy alpha legion daemon bomb or the iron warrior shooty army of death.


I used Alpha Legion, but without any cultists or daemons at all.
I just did it for the 1pt-per-model infiltrate.

But now im thinking about starting an Alpha Legion pure-cultist list using the IG codex. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

3.5ed Chaos Space Marines for reals. That book made me almost start an Iron Warriors list, and now I'm glad I didn't. That book had more fluff, options, and character than any other book to date IMHO, a close second being the SW dex.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I voted for the BT's I think the codex is great just needs a points update really and a slight few rule chnages, I love the models and upgrade kit they have and fairly cheap and deadly characters are nice too!


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaos 3.5 all the way. Best choices. I loved how you could customize your lord anyway you liked. Dual powerfists, for instance. Gotta love choices! Don't forget daemonic gifts, and the veteran abilities. CHAOS CONSUME US! :laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Chaos 3.5 should have been a template for all other codicies that came after it.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Man that chaos codex was fricken awesome!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Chaos Space Marines 3.5. The best codex GW every made. It had it all; tons of fluff, heaps of different army options, efficient builds, ridiculous amounts of customization,... You get the picture. *Nerdgasm*


+1.

That Chaos Codex was made of awesome and win. If it doesn't win this poll I will personally hunt down everyone who voted anything else.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Better start preparing the barricades and load that shotgun.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

I see I'm the first to go for Witchhunters......I just loved the character the codex had along with the nice distinction between the sisters and the inquisition, but also their operation as a collaberatve force. 

L.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like 5th edition Marines, and all 5th edition codexs that came after it. I like the way the 5th edition dexs are shaping the metagame, makes it easier to plan my strats on the fly without having to look over the other guys List in detail.

I like the customization that was available in the older dexs but it made playing the game a pain, because people could claim their guy had some wargear that really can't be shown <cough>digital weapons</cough> if they needed it.

I break out the heavy customization for Apoc games, but it's to much work in a 1500 pt game.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The 5E Space Wolves Codex. It is fantastic in all criteria. If only the all powerful and god-like Phill Kelly wrote all the codex's.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

From a competative gaming standpoint the 3.5 Chaos codex was the abortion that brought us Iron Warriors, Siren Bombs, Infiltrating Armies (with first turn charging Lords) and Glaive Princes.

From a fluff gaming stand point the 3.5 Chaos Codex was sweet.

To be the best codex I feel you have to win on both these points so I personally like the current space marine, eldar and ork dexs. Variable buils options with fluffy armies still being decent on the table.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to give it to the 4th edition Eldar codex. It's one of the most balanced codexes I've ever seen, with many great options, the ability to dominate the battlefield, but at the same time, it's not too powerful.

3rd ed Witch Hunters are also up there. In the hands of a skilled player, they're an incredibly versatile, elegant, and powerful force, despite the codex's age.


----------

